# Trane XE90 Furnace, 4 blink diagnostic code, won't ignite!!!



## aniel070 (Oct 13, 2018)

All, 

I'm getting 4 blinks on the diagnostic code for my furnace.  I've replaced the high limit switch (which is what the error refers to).  After doing that, it lit the first time for a couple minutes... and then proceeded to revert back to the 4 blink code with no hot air.

Any ideas with what the next step could be?  I've already checked the obvious stuff like the air filter (replaced).


Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 13, 2018)

https://www.houserepairtalk.com/threads/trane-xe90-led-troubleshooting-codes.5733/

From a few years ago.


----------

